# so when its 99 degrees out...



## builttoughf350 (Mar 30, 2007)

and youre out working in the sun, taking down trees and dragging brush, sometimes you HAVE to wear jeans cause shorts dont protect your legs....

how do you keep your "franks and beans" clean and dry? i know its a dumb question to ask online, but, we've all experienced this problem, the "fromundacheese" ( the cheese from under my balls ) 

jokes aside, this is a hygene issue right? whats the cure, or do we have to sweat it out for 8-14 hours and wait til we get home to shower- anything you can buy at a pharmacy to powder up with and stay fresh?


ever hand someone a dollar bill out of your wallet at the end of the day, and feel guilty cause its covered in sweat from being in your back pocket?


----------



## ADDA (Mar 30, 2007)

Lots of talcum powder under the BALLISTIC NYLON CHAINSAW TROUSERS!!!!


----------



## dimanager (Mar 30, 2007)

+1

Sam


----------



## Treeman587 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gold Bond in the GREEN bottle. Put it on your berries before you start working. You may need to freshen up throughout the day. But if you wait until "the uncomfortableness" has started, it will sting like a SOB. I have been doing this for years, its great.


----------



## Jumper (Mar 30, 2007)

Any talc powder is better than nothing at all, though I agree the Gold Bond stuff is the best. I also find that if you do get chafed, skin creme meant for baby rash is also helpful. If you gotta get into the back of the truck and peel off your pants in public, so be it, otherwise wear a speedo type bathing suit and just peel your pants off in public-also useful if there is a beach or pool closeby for a noon hour swim.

And yes, chain saw pants on a hot day are a b*tch, but you have to wear them here....fortunately the summer weight pair I have are quite comfy, no warmer than jeans.


----------



## kevinj (Mar 30, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Gold Bond in the GREEN bottle. Put it on your berries before you start working. You may need to freshen up throughout the day. But if you wait until "the uncomfortableness" has started, it will sting like a SOB. I have been doing this for years, its great.



+1

This could almost be in the " Tips and Tricks " thread.


----------



## Highclimber OR (Mar 30, 2007)

What is the issue here? I don't need to expose my ballistics to anyone but my wife. A shower every night is good enough for me, besides I am pretty sure that the smell of trees and petro drown out any unpleasant body odor. Use deodorant and some powder if must, but I thought it was women who had freshness issues.


----------



## kevinj (Mar 30, 2007)

Highclimber OR said:


> What is the issue here? I don't need to expose my ballistics to anyone but my wife. A shower every night is good enough for me, besides I am pretty sure that the smell of trees and petro drown out any unpleasant body odor. Use deodorant and some powder if must, but I thought it was women who had freshness issues.



There ya go thinkin again.


----------



## John Ellison (Mar 30, 2007)

I had to change several things in the way I dress and operate in the summer after I moved here. Jeans in cooler weather but after it gets in the mid 80s and up I go to lightweight, loose fitting, 100% cotton pants. I dont like to wear jeans in the summer here even if I am just sitting around, let alone working. To me its like night and day difference. Never tried them but nylon pants seems like it would be like wearing a plastic bag. Still wear the chaps when falling and they are hot but thats just part of the fun of it. 
Used to wear a tin hat , but a white plastic one is so much cooler. World of difference. I cant wear muffs unless it is below zero so its always ear plugs.
Changing shirts every couple of hours or more helps me more than anything when its really hot. A wet shirt soon makes your lower regions wet and that is no fun.
I have used the neckerchief and the hat insert that have crystals in them and they work pretty good for cooling. Bought a vest that was the same kind of stuff and thought I would have it made,like air conditioning, but 15 min after you put it on your pants are soaking wet from dripping so it went on the shelf.
For me its hard to change speeds. I just cant go like I want to in the summer. Maybe for a short time in the morning, but then its either go home or crawl and then go a little slower. And count the days until fall.


----------



## pbtree (Mar 30, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Gold Bond in the GREEN bottle. Put it on your berries before you start working. You may need to freshen up throughout the day. But if you wait until "the uncomfortableness" has started, it will sting like a SOB. I have been doing this for years, its great.



What he said...


----------



## treeseer (Mar 30, 2007)

John Ellison said:


> after it gets in the mid 80s and up I go to lightweight, loose fitting, 100% cotton pants. I dont like to wear jeans in the summer here even if I am just sitting around, let alone working.


Jeans became the American style due to marketing, not practicality...Loose light pants work best in all seasons.


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 31, 2007)

treeseer said:


> Jeans became the American style due to marketing, not practicality...Loose light pants work best in all seasons.



+1, I use loose cargo pants for working in usually. Lots of pocket room, less likely to bunch up, more comfortable and less "abrasive" than jeans.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 1, 2007)

Highclimber OR said:


> What is the issue here? I don't need to expose my ballistics to anyone but my wife. A shower every night is good enough for me, besides I am pretty sure that the smell of trees and petro drown out any unpleasant body odor. Use deodorant and some powder if must, but I thought it was women who had freshness issues.



I was going to stay out of this one...but someone else included the fairer sex!

Bottom line (literally) get the sweat away from your skin, with fabrics that 'breathe' and dry quickly. Use technical fabrics where possible...that means polypropelene etc. DITCH the COTTON.
Cotton will absorb sweat fine but the fabric holds it, not allowing it to evaporate quickly, the accumulating sweat allows bacteria to breed (gold bond powder helps with the whole bacteria thing)...damp, sweaty = smelly, not to mention chafe.

Nylon, spandex, lycra, poly blend fabrics for underwear to wick away the sweat, to an outer layer that will dry quickly. Arborwear Tech pants are ideal. 
If tech fabrics are not available or practical then light and loose is the next best, jeans...yuk!
The newer UK style ballistic trousers are manufactured with this whole idea in mind, they utilize fabrics that breathe, wick sweat and dry quickly.

Stay cool and comfy


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 1, 2007)

.

Seriously though, I don't know what your climates are, But here and further south, "technical" clothing would not be enough. It is 95 out and 100% humidity. You are continuously sweating no matter what. Therefor, Even if you are nekkid, the moisture doesn't ever leave. Even in clothing as someone suggested, what about when you strap on a Leather and Nylon harness? I have "technical" clothing, I wear it when I am riding or racing my ATV. You stand up and instantly feel the air blowin through, but it soesn't stop the problem. Gold Bond is medicated and is designed to not harvest bacteria, unlike talcum or baby powder. Also, if you drink plain water you sweat way more than if you add some gatorade with it. I found drinking too much gatorade makes you squirt, but water makes you sweat like crazy. A good 50/50 mix of the two seems to work well. 

Hope this helps


----------



## PUclimber (Apr 1, 2007)

I have started wearing the under armour tights instead of boxers or breifs with this stuff called monkey butt powder. In this region there is no dry heat. We get the 90 degree days with 100% humidity. I have two pairs from my days playing basketball. I got them freshman year of high school since our damn shorts were too short. They help wick away sweat from the body and that region very well. They're a little bit warmer than your average boxers but they're not bad about like wearing the old tighty whiteys.


----------



## Bermie (Apr 2, 2007)

Agreed Treeman,
The sweat keeps coming, the idea is to get it to evaporate...as easily as possible, the new fabrics allow this, that combined with your powder reduces bacteria growth...etc.
Obviously the higher the humidity the slower sweat will evaporate...viscious circle, I just cannot see myself going back to wearing cotton clothing in the summer, remind me why we do this job in the summer???

BTW our summers are like yours 90+ and nothing less than 85% humidity. I like your obsevations on water and gatorade, I put lemon in my water, it quenches thirst better than water alone, so you drink less but aleiviate thirst, at least one gatorade during the day is a must for the electrolytes, and a cold coke at lunch gives a sugar and caffiene kick, how to stay hydrated without bursting your bladder is another thread!


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 2, 2007)

Bermie said:


> remind me why we do this job in the summer???
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Cause thats where the money is!


----------



## Bermie (Apr 3, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Bermie said:
> 
> 
> > remind me why we do this job in the summer???
> ...


----------



## b1rdman (Apr 3, 2007)

How'd all you married guys get your [email protected] back?


----------



## Chainsaw_Sally (Apr 4, 2007)

builttoughf350 said:


> ever hand someone a dollar bill out of your wallet at the end of the day, and feel guilty cause its covered in sweat from being in your back pocket?



yep. but i got over it.


----------



## Hack Jr (Apr 5, 2007)

*Vasoline & Goldbond*

Grease up a nice wad of Vasoline all around the junk and upper, inner thigh in the morning. No need to reapply throughout the day. Compliment it with some medicated goldbond creme after your shower at night.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 5, 2007)

Hack Jr said:


> Grease up a nice wad of Vasoline all around the junk and upper, inner thigh in the morning. No need to reapply throughout the day. Compliment it with some medicated goldbond creme after your shower at night.




Add a little sand to that Vasoline makes it go a long way!!!


AHHHHHHHHHHH.............Swamp Ass season is approaching fast!!!


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 5, 2007)

b1rdman said:


> How'd all you married guys get your [email protected] back?





My ol' lady never took mine!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 5, 2007)

Just a thought. I have no one to take mine away from me. I am too busy doing whatever the hell I want.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Apr 5, 2007)

Treeman587 said:


> Just a thought. I have no one to take mine away from me. I am too busy doing whatever the hell I want.:biggrinbounce2:



Sometimes I wish I was there also........but I like being married and having kids!!!


----------



## Treeman587 (Apr 5, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Sometimes I wish I was there also........but I like being married and having kids!!!



I know....I know.... I will cry my lonely self to sleep tonight


----------



## BDawson1234 (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok, I hate to tell ya, but if it's that hot you have to work in it, you will get "swamp A$$", no matter how much powder you use. I stay as cool as possible with a safari style hat, the ones that made of a mesh are best and I highly recommend the new poly whatever they're made of shirts, the brand I use is "Under Armorur" but your local wal-mart has a cheaper off brand of the same stuff now'a days.


----------



## yooper (Apr 13, 2007)

BDawson1234 said:


> Ok, I hate to tell ya, but if it's that hot you have to work in it, you will get "swamp A$$", no matter how much powder you use. I stay as cool as possible with a safari style hat, the ones that made of a mesh are best and I highly recommend the new poly whatever they're made of shirts, the brand I use is "Under Armorur" but your local wal-mart has a cheaper off brand of the same stuff now'a days.



does this safari style hat work kinda sorta like a nut cup? I'm sure its a bit bigger for air flow and such but does it get in the way? If i wear one will it make me walk bull legged? And if i just wear it with my usual summer spandex climbing pants will I:jawdrop: look funny?


----------



## BDawson1234 (Apr 13, 2007)

Never said the hat was in style! :deadhorse: In fact it stays at home unless it actually IS more than 95* out with about 80% humidity. But it doesn't't get in the way, and I think the mesh is like a light wire coated with brownish plastic, so it actually helps if a branch falls on your skull, which happens to me a lot because being the tallest one on the crew I always get stuck with the pole saw. But the point is, keeping the body cool makes less swamp ass and the funny lookin hat just can't be beat for shade and breathablity. Trust me I've tried everything. The shirt and underwear go UNDER your other clothes and are yes the do fit skin tight like spandex, in high humidity area's they wick sweat away faster and thus cause more cooling, less over all body temp and less swamp ass. I've been known to over heat my Mexicans wearing that get up, and it ain't eazy for a white boy to out work a mexican on a hot day.  But hey, pour on the powder and deal with the mud it makes later, it's not my crack.


----------



## Sprig (Apr 13, 2007)

High 'n' dry and not too tight, bit 'o' zinc on da leg creases, light loose pants, if ya gets so funky your money gets skunky might wanna hang out with some monkeys.
I suppose a good talcing too would help.

*hangs head* 




oi.


----------



## builttoughf350 (Apr 22, 2007)

my 2 pairs of "under armor" hot weather boxer shorts just arrived... they feel comfy- hopefully they really help in the hot weather... they sure were expensive though!


----------

